# Camp stove, where to use?



## leland515 (Sep 26, 2009)

I'm thinking of using my boat as a daysailor this summer, but might stay on it a for a few days at a time. It's a San Juan 21, big enough for me to stay comfortably in- but I plan to have a little one or two burner camp stove on her.. is it safe to use inside the cabin?


----------



## xsboats (Oct 2, 2007)

I have used them in the cabin safely with the companionway open but given the heat that is produced, I would think that you would want to use your stove in the cockpit in the heat of a Mississippi summer.


----------



## leland515 (Sep 26, 2009)

Thank you for the reply, I'm planning a trip over spring break also, when it will be bearable to cook inside. 
I just needed to know if I could cook inside without blowing up


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

leland515 said:


> Thank you for the reply, I'm planning a trip over spring break also, when it will be bearable to cook inside.
> I just needed to know if I could cook inside without blowing up


Hi Leland,

On our previous boat (which had a kerosene stove/oven), we would often use a camp stove during summer months to avoid heating the cabin up so much. We primarily used it out in the cockpit, though.

You should be okay, fumes-wise, as long as you have plenty of ventilation.

The bigger problem I see, however, is the tendency of camp stoves to spill their contents when unstable. Most backpack-style camp stoves have a small footprint, and are moderately stable on a level, steady surface. Aboard a boat you should be able to find a flat surface, but steady is often another story.

Be careful with it, especially if there is any wave action or potential for boatwakes while you're using it. It can be perfectly stable one moment, then the next you can have a pot of stew all over the place. Ask me how I know. Try to find a contained area, down low (the cockpit sole might be okay). You might set the stove inside a large metal pan, to catch any spills or contain problems. Also, keep a fire extinguisher handy.

Take some precautions, use your head, and you should be okay.


----------



## leland515 (Sep 26, 2009)

Ahh, good idea with the pan. 
Time to go stove shopping


----------



## CoastalEddie (Dec 15, 2009)

Since you have to go out a buy a new stove anyway, you might want to consider an alcohol heater/stove.










I use a Origo Heatpal (the unpainted one above) as a second burner when I my flush-mounted single burner Origo is one too few. Some people claim them to be too low power, but I've found them to be only slightly slower than small propane stoves at most cooking tasks, AND they're much safer on a boat than a camp stove. I realized that you're probably using an outboard on this boat, so you already have gasoline, but not having to deal with yet another source of potentially explosive fluids/gas is always I good idea.


----------



## leland515 (Sep 26, 2009)

So that's an alcohol stove?
Where would I find alcohol for it?
What is the running cost?


----------



## wind_magic (Jun 6, 2006)

Leland I use a camp stove exclusively, up until now one of the white gas stoves, but soon I am changing over to a multi-fuel stove that will allow me to use kerosene and white gas. You can do pretty much anything with the camp stoves except baking and roasting, and you can even bake small things if you suspend one container inside of another. You can't use a dutch oven on a gas stove, it just doesn't produce enough heat to get the oven up to temperature, you'll need a camp fire for that.

So ...


Roasting ? No, better to use a dutch oven on shore w/ a campfire.
Frying ? Yes, w/ a skillet.
Boiling ? Yes, w/ a pan.
Baking ? Only small things like a single muffin w/ two pans one inside the other, better to use the dutch oven on shore w/ a campfire for major baking and for things like pizza.
Deep frying ? No, not enough heat to get the oil to temperature, and who would want to have scalding oil on top of an unstable camp stove anyway ? Better w/ a dutch oven or deep frying pan and a campfire on shore, let the fire burn down to coals to reduce ash in the oil.
Slow cooking ? No, dutch oven on coals is better for that, camp stoves don't have a low enough simmer to slow cook like w/ a crock pot and it would use too much fuel even if they did.
Pressure cooking ? Absolutely, w/ a pressure cooker.
Pressure canning ? Yes, but not ideal, the canners are physically too big for the stoves.
Grilling ? No, better to do this over a campfire on shore.
Steaming ? Yes, if you put a small container inside of another container, I do rice that way by using a small ceramic container of rice in a pressure cooker that has water in it.
Etc ...


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

leland515 said:


> Ahh, good idea with the pan.
> Time to go stove shopping


Oh, I thought you owned one already. Since you have to buy one anyway, why not get a stove that is better suited for a boat?

In the compact size range, I like the little "sea-swing" style single burner stoves. These have a 2-axis gimbal arrangement, that keeps them level as the boat moves under them.

Kenyan and Force 10 both make them (or used to). Hold on a second... okay look here for a review:

Compact Cookers, A Review of Boat Galley Stoves

EDIT: As a follow-up, The Force 10 Seacook may no longer be available, or may be under a different name now (try Kuuma). I had trouble finding a link, anyway. But Forespar makes a sea-swing called the "mini-galley", available through Jamestown:

Forespar Mini-Galley 2000


----------



## CoastalEddie (Dec 15, 2009)

leland515 said:


> So that's an alcohol stove?
> Where would I find alcohol for it?
> What is the running cost?


You can get denatured alcohol at just about any hardware store. It runs about $15/gal (about half that price per gallon if you get it in a 5 gal can). That's about the same cost per gal as naptha (e.g., Coleman fuel, "white gas"); but, since alcohol has a lower energy density, you'll wind up using about 1.5 times as much. However, the cost difference isn't worth worrying about if you're only using the stove on the odd weekend trip.


----------



## leland515 (Sep 26, 2009)

I was thinking camp stove because it's really cheap, and I only need to heat up canned goods, what's the lowest end stove I can get that's really cheap?

Anddd.. What do y'all recommend in the area of coolers?
Small boat, I refuse to use a fridge.


----------



## leland515 (Sep 26, 2009)

Still sounds pretty cheap, the longest I plan to sail is 10 days stopping every night


----------



## wind_magic (Jun 6, 2006)

leland515 said:


> I was thinking camp stove because it's really cheap, and I only need to heat up canned goods, what's the lowest end stove I can get that's really cheap?
> 
> Anddd.. What do y'all recommend in the area of coolers?
> Small boat, I refuse to use a fridge.


You want cheap ? 


Kerosene
Sock
Pint sized mason jar w/ lid
Knife
Lighter

Poke a few holes in the mason jar lid from the bottom up so that the jagged parts are pointing up out of the mason jar, arrange holes in a circle around the edge of the lid like a burner on a stove. Cut sock into long strips. Pull a few (3 - 5) long strips through holes in the mason jar so that they stick out of the top a little but dangle down into the mason jar and touch the bottom (edit- try not to make the holes any bigger than they need to be to pull sock strips through, if they are too big the sock strips will want to fall out). Fill mason jar w/ kerosene, put lid on mason jar. Let the sock pieces (wicks) soak up some fuel until you can squeeze the wick between your fingers and get fuel on your fingers, then light them on fire.

Enjoy your new stove.

You can only use the stove in the cockpit because the kerosene will give off a lot of black soot, but it may be possible to trim the wicks to the point that they don't smoke. You have to find a way to suspend the pan over the mason jar so the flame can get to it, twist a few dry cleaning clothes hangers the right way and it would probably work out - I'd never take my eyes off of a stove like this, if it tips over it could start a fire. Use at your own risk. This stove is hot enough to cook anything that a normal camp stove can cook, the more holes you make in the mason jar and the more wicks, the hotter it gets.

Edit - you can also use a 5$us oil lamp w/ kerosene in it if you can figure out a way to suspend your pan over top of the oil lamp so the heat gets to it, I have cooked this way before, it is good enough to heat up water for oatmeal and canned goods, but not good enough to boil water.


----------



## CoastalEddie (Dec 15, 2009)

wind_magic said:


> You want cheap ?
> 
> 
> Kerosene
> ...


AND you stand a better than even chance of getting on the six-o'clock news. (Actually, that sounds like something I might have tried two or three decades ago.)

Remember, plunking down a C-note (or a bit more) for a decent stove may hurt a bit, but it will only be a figurative (and transient) pain.


----------



## wind_magic (Jun 6, 2006)

CoastalEddie said:


> AND you stand a better than even chance of getting on the six-o'clock news. (Actually, that sounds like something I might have tried two or three decades ago.)


I've made three stoves like this to cook on (at various times) and I've prepared quite a few meals on stoves exactly like this!  The biggest concern is if the mason jar falls and breaks, because then the entire wick is going to catch fire and it'll have plenty of kerosene to encourage it. But for heating up canned goods and things like that, boiling water, I think it's great, because you can just stand there and hold your pan over the jar for a few minutes while you're cooking and keep your eyes on it.

Of course, I'd rather have my camp stove.


----------



## CoastalEddie (Dec 15, 2009)

wind_magic said:


> I've made three stoves like this to cook and I've prepared quite a few meals on stoves exactly like this!  The biggest concern is if the mason jar falls and breaks, because then the entire wick is going to catch fire and it'll have plenty of kerosene to encourage it. But for heating up canned goods and things like that, boiling water, I think it's great, because you can just stand there and hold your pan over the jar for a few minutes while you're cooking and keep your eyes on it.


Oh, I don't doubt that it would work. But, a flammable liquid in a glass container on a little boat? I'll pass.

For years I used a Optimus Svea climber's stove (a self pressurized, white gas stove; essentially a controlled explosion, in a really cool-looking brass container). The funnest part was priming the beast, lighting it, and waiting for the flames to die down enough to get the key in the valve before the flames went out completely (or, the relief valve popped off), w/o losing my eyebrows.










But ONLY for camping. NEVER on a boat.


----------



## wind_magic (Jun 6, 2006)

CoastalEddie said:


> Oh, I don't doubt that it would work. But, a flammable liquid in a glass container on a little boat? I'll pass.


You know it just occurred to me that I'm telling a kid how to make a stove out of a mason jar, Leland, buy a real stove!


----------



## GeorgeB (Dec 30, 2004)

That Svea 123 takes me back. I still have (and occasionally use) the one that I bought back in high school days. Amazingly reliable and could burn just about anything (never did try whale oil in the thing). The biggest hassle was that wierdly linked chain on the valve key. Alway had to untangle it. Pouring gas into the pre-heat depression without spilling was also interesting. I eventually found this priming paste in a tube which allowed my eyebrows to grow back in. Had a Primus stove on a gimbal on my first boat that I used with alcohol instead of kerosene. The flare ups when starting were pretty dramatic and I always moved the curtains far away when cooking.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

I will probably be crucified for admitting this - but I converted the Princess alcohol stove on my C27 to gas by buying a campstove - pulling the innards out of it (after making sure everything aligned properly) and mounting the burner/valve assembly in the Princess body. Worked like a charm.

I had to drill a 1.25" hole in the galley cabinet end panel so I could access the connector for the regulator. And I also bought an 8' extension hose so we can keep the propane canister in the cockpit for some measure of safety.

So now we've got the original Princess with its pot-holders, etc, but it actually cooks like a mutha.

I did a lot of research on how to do it and saw a lot of pros and cons. Thus far, we're not dead...and we're eating pretty well during our weekenders.


----------



## capt13 (Jul 20, 2007)

I lived on a san juan 24 in South Florida for 5 years, before I got my Columbia 29. and I used to use the camp stove in the cockpit. that way the grease dont get all over your cabin. All you need on a San Juan is a Cooler, a camp stove, and a solar shower. Don't forget to get 2-3 solar lights, One for the inside cabin, one for the back forestay, and one at the top of the mast, they sure save your batterys


----------



## tjvanginkel (Sep 26, 2006)

*re camp stove*

Hi there,

I would recommend a 2 burner propane stove, something like this
Meijer: Coleman 2-Burner Propane PerfectFlow Stove
They are stable, simple, safe and easy to use. Also easy to find fuel for, around here anyway. We have had one on our boat for the last 3 years, in lieu of an aging alcohol stove. It works well and we have had no problems with things tipping over. You might be able to pick one up second hand very inexpensively. Just make sure you ventilate.......
Have fun,
Tanya


----------



## CoastalEddie (Dec 15, 2009)

George,

Did you ever manage to get the pressure relief valve to active on your Svea? It's quite dramatic. When I was 16 or 17, I damn near burned down my dad's garage one afternoon when I was testing my stove after cleaning the jet. That was ** years ago, and I still don't have the guts to tell the old man how close his vintage Borgward Goliath came to becoming a pile of ashes.


----------



## CoastalEddie (Dec 15, 2009)

tjvanginkel said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I would recommend a 2 burner propane stove, something like this
> Meijer: Coleman 2-Burner Propane PerfectFlow Stove
> ...


I've used this type of stove on a boat before. They work fine. You can make yourself a little rack for the bottles and keep them where a leaky one (rare, but possible) won't fill the bilge with fumes. I saw a cool little rack for just such a purpose that was essentially a length of plastic pipe attached to the backstay. I think it held 3 or 4 bottles. The main problem with these (apart from the potential for fumes in the bilge) is that over time propane packaged this way is quite expensive; maybe twice as much as alcohol.


----------



## WheresTheBrakes (Sep 29, 2008)

I totally agree tjvanginkel !
That's similar to the one I use on my Starwind 22.. i got it for about $15 at Ross or Marshalls, it works great. just use a little common sense, it's no where near as hard to use, or as dangerous as sailing a sailboat.. don't overthink it, just leave the companionway open, or use it in the cockpit. I usually put it in the cockpit just outside the companionway..just because of the heat.. Have fun and good luck on your trip !!


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Leland,
The Coleman camping stoves will do in a pinch and are pretty cheap to buy compared to marine 'grade' alcohol stoves. Easy to use and the flame is pretty hot. Do try to use it in the cockpit rather then the cabin.
One thing you should keep your eye out for if you do not already have one is a kerosene/lamp oil hurricane lamp. It produces a low light that you could probably read by and costs your battery no amp hours for the long nights you are planning. Pretty romantic too!
Have fun and be safe.


----------



## leland515 (Sep 26, 2009)

Lol, I'm not going to build my own.
I don't trust my own handiwork enough xD
That 2 burner coleman deal looks like it would work well enough, a bit pricey, but it won't kill me..
I'm not cooking over a Molotov Cocktail, either..
Coleman fuel seems so expensive though..
Beats sandwiches though..


----------



## leland515 (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks for the help guys, 
I heard someone recommend a solar shower, I have two.. both seem to have too fragile of a handle to be strung up a halyard.. how do I use them when their handle stretches so badly when I tie it to anything?


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

You have to get the adapter, dude.


----------



## tager (Nov 21, 2008)

Make your own alcohol stove. It's perfectly safe. Really. It is.


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

In 1970 a buddy and I sailed up the B.C. coast from Vancouver and got as far as Ocean Falls, about halfway to Alaska and were out for 78 days. I had an 18' sailboat with a British Seagull outboard, air mattresses on the bunk flats and a Coleman stove we used in the cockpit. We used to love it when at a dock we'd be doing the steaks and the owners of the big boats walked by and seemed a bit jealous. Didn't use it in the cabin though. It burned white gas (naptha) and was the cheapest we could find. But didn't have a shower like smack showed.


----------



## leland515 (Sep 26, 2009)

mitiempo said:


> In 1970 a buddy and I sailed up the B.C. coast from Vancouver and got as far as Ocean Falls, about halfway to Alaska and were out for 78 days. I had an 18' sailboat with a British Seagull outboard, air mattresses on the bunk flats and a Coleman stove we used in the cockpit. We used to love it when at a dock we'd be doing the steaks and the owners of the big boats walked by and seemed a bit jealous. Didn't use it in the cabin though. It burned white gas (naptha) and was the cheapest we could find. But didn't have a shower like smack showed.


Mmmmm, steak..

Smack has a nice shower rig, lol


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

leland, if you want cheap....










Mr Bar B Q Chef Master Portable Butane Stove 14 x 5 x 14 inches at FoodServiceDirect!

Cheaper than propane or white gas camp stoves, lighter, and easier to stow.
As per alcohol stoves:
On board Whiskeyjack, we have a two burner non-pressurized alcohol stove, and I have never had a problem cooking with it. One of the things I really like about it is that it is absolutely silent. I can wake up in the morning, put the kettle on to boil water for coffee, and enjoy the sunrise without waking anyone else. I've made chili on it, shrimp scampi, jambalaya, without a problem. I like it so much I picked up another one for our new other old boat.


----------



## leland515 (Sep 26, 2009)

Looks usable..
And cheap.. hmmm, so many options at this point..


----------



## wind_magic (Jun 6, 2006)

This is the one I will probably get ...










That's an Optimus Nova multi-fuel, runs about 120$us. I use kerosene for a lot of different things, so I want to get a stove that burns kerosene too instead of just white gas. I like the MSR Dragonfly but it has a plastic pump and I'm afraid I'll break it.


----------



## wind_magic (Jun 6, 2006)

tager said:


> Make your own alcohol stove. It's perfectly safe. Really. It is.


Lots of people swear by the Pepsi can stoves, and you can make one of those for the price of a Pepsi.


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

I heard that Budweiser cans make better stoves.


----------



## wind_magic (Jun 6, 2006)

mitiempo said:


> I heard that Budweiser cans make better stoves.


 Funny!

Here is a good picture of a Pepsi can stove ... (source: Wikipedia)


----------



## 84westy (Sep 26, 2008)

Regarding the MSR Dragonfly; I use one backpacking frequently, and the plastic pump did break. MSR came out with a new pump for the dragonfly which has eliminated the problem for me. I believe the failure of the original was as much due to the temperature as anything else. It was about 17 degrees F out and I was pumping rather carelessly trying to get some hot tea going. 
The Seaswing setup's are relatively inexpensive and can be converted to run off of a MSR Pocket Rocket. One of the guys in my marine did it in his Pearson Ariel. The downfall of the the seaswing is it limits what size cookware can be used. He put pictures of his on the pearson ariel website, I believe in the gallery thread as A-398


----------



## leland515 (Sep 26, 2009)

I still think that that butane stove has the others beat in looks, size, and price..
It's 1/3 the price of the kerosene stove, but looks like that ratio is flipped..


----------



## wind_magic (Jun 6, 2006)

One reason I like kerosene is that you can walk up to a gas station anywhere in the world and buy it. Propane, butane, white gas, etc, are specialty items in many places. Kerosene, unleaded gasoline, and diesel can be had anywhere.


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

Tell me about it. I kayaked Baja twice and couldn't find naptha (white gas) so used the local auto gasoline. The filthiest stuff I have ever cooked with and the stove didn't like it at all. Had to keep taking it apart to clean it. Propane is available everywhere but not always in small canisters. Kerosene is probably the most available fuel for this purpose.


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

CoastalEddie said:


> Oh, I don't doubt that it would work. But, a flammable liquid in a glass container on a little boat? I'll pass.
> 
> For years I used a Optimus Svea climber's stove (a self pressurized, white gas stove; essentially a controlled explosion, in a really cool-looking brass container). The funnest part was priming the beast, lighting it, and waiting for the flames to die down enough to get the key in the valve before the flames went out completely (or, the relief valve popped off), w/o losing my eyebrows.
> 
> ...


Ah yes I remember the little Optimus, almost blew up my vestibule with one and they always tipped over just about the time you almost done cooking... The MSR stoves were a slight improvement, especially with the expandable snow base, but still required the "priming" and the large flame phase oh and they simmer great.... Sadly the butane stoves didn't work well in sub zero or at altitude but I used one for summer stuff because they could simmer well...

Personally I would opt for a butane or propane camp stove vs. a white gas unit..


----------



## GeorgeB (Dec 30, 2004)

Coastal, I don't think I had the pleasure of having a flaming jet of fuel come spurting out of the o'l Seva. I did have a bunch of gas "burp" out of it once causing an emulation of both stove and dinner. I was using it in an aftermarket windscreen and 1 quart pot assembly so it could have been the poppet valve - it just went from cooking mode to flambé in a heartbeat. What was also fun was watching the whole burner and neck assembly glowing red hot after running it a half hour on full. I've actually used the stove inside a tent during a blizzard. (How I survived my foolish younger, mountaineering days, I'll never know. Good times.)


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

wind_magic said:


> This is the one I will probably get ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a 20 year old MSR with plastic pump that has hundreds & hundreds of meals cooked and the plastic pump is still going strong and that thing has been beat on. Unlike my brother-in-law I never remove it from the fuel bottle and then carry it in the water bottle pouch on my pack which catches trees & stuff... I have lubed the leather a few times but it still pumps great. That new Optimus looks sweet and my buddy Cass had one of the new MSR's on our last trip that now simmers well even on white gas. Was a sweet little stove that made my old Whisperlite look prety antiquated but since about 1990 or so I have done nothing but shake it and lube the pump leather. Great stove just not one I'd use on a boat..

Oh and if you get a camp stove you can use it to do other things too..


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

Here's a gimbaled kerosene stove that James Baldwin (Atom) purchases overseas and modifies and sells when there is demand. See the link for a full explanation. Atom Voyages | Atom Stove - kerosene pressure stove for sailboats - Marine stove, replacement spares, preheat wick - James Baldwin


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

The atom stoves are nice stoves, very nice stoves in fact, very salty, very seaworthy, very bluewater capable... and very expensive. Don't get me wrong, if i was going to buy a stove to reheat dinty moore beef stew in heaving seas halfway between Bermuda and the Azores, THIS is the stove I would want... but if i was a 15 year old kid in Mississss.. er, Misiss, er, Missisip, er... in the south, I could get along just fine with a cheaper, non-gimbaled option that burns something other than kerosene. Besides, if I was that kid, i would think that my dad would kick my ass and then laugh at me if I told him i paid three and a half franklins for a single burner stove.


(Pssst, let's be aware of, and encourage the fact that the kid is looking to buy a STOVE. In Misipp, er, Missp, uh, down south, I am surprised the kid isn't trying to find a way to fit a deep fryer on his boat.)


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

I guess a few of us have strayed a bit. Chowder would taste just as good on a cheaper stove.


----------



## xsboats (Oct 2, 2007)

I used a Svea 123 in my SeaSwing stove for years. I went through the priming and lighting stages with it inside of a large cooking pot , so I could cover it in the event of a flare-up. I primed it with a little alcohol from a small squeeze bottle and never had any problems on the boat. [only one ever on an overnight bivoac on El Capitan]


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Maine Sail said:


> Oh and if you get a camp stove you can use it to do other things too..


Maine Sail,

Ahhh, that photo of the tent in the snow brings back memories. Cold ones.

And given Leland's budget, I agree with the suggestion to get a stove that can be used elsewhere (besides aboard the boat).

Leland,

We do a fair bit of hiking/camping. We use a little Primus stove/burner that screws onto tiny disposable propane canisters. It's small enough to nest inside a little titanium cook kit (including the propane canister), and light/compact enough that we bring it along with us even on day hikes in colder weather. We've used it on the boat from time to time too.

Back when I bought our Primus (a dozen years ago or so), it was one of the most compact cook kits available. Since then more options have come out. For simplicity, one I really like is the Jetboil system, that is very similar to our arrangement but in a more integrated system. Price may be a bit more than you were planning, but remember this includes a "cook kit" too. Take a look here:

JetBoil Integrated Cook System

It even has a HAnging Kit option, which would work as well or better than gimballing (at least, at anchor).


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

I used a two burner Coleman propane stove for years on a 20' sloop. Rust was never a problem because I brought it ashore when I wasn't cruising. The beauty of cruising a small sailboat over camping is that you don't have to carry all your stuff. The boat does that. I used a Coleman 40qt cooler too. No need to suffer dried stuff, eat real eggs for breakfast, have milk in your coffee. This is supposed to be fun.


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

Only once have I actually seen someone use their galley for cooking. Most of the time when at a raft up, the sub 30 footers all whip out their cheap camping stoves and start cooking in the cockpit. In my area it's really easy to find the propane bottles, so that's what I went with. I do plan on keeping them in a PVC tube lashed to the pushpit, as I don't like that they tend to leak after initially being open.


----------



## CoastalEddie (Dec 15, 2009)

zz4gta said:


> Only once have I actually seen someone use their galley for cooking. Most of the time when at a raft up, the sub 30 footers all whip out their cheap camping stoves and start cooking in the cockpit.


Huh, I must be weird (a safe bet, if ever there was one). I use my flush-mounted Origo on my Cal 2-27 all the time.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Jeez Eddie, what a weirdy!

Is yours pressurized alcohol?


----------



## CoastalEddie (Dec 15, 2009)

smackdaddy said:


> Jeez Eddie, what a weirdy!
> 
> Is yours pressurized alcohol?


Nope.

It be an Origo 2000 just like this one, except with potholders (and spilled coffee, a bit of dried up minestrone, some unidentifiable crusty stuff, etc., etc., etc).


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

In my mis-guided youth we sailed a late 50's ear 26' Thunderbird on San Francisco Bay and used our camping gear aboard. Trying to cook on a primus stove aboard was a real adventure. Ultimately we found a Sea Swing Stove with mounting brackets both inside and in the cockpit of the boat. They are still available but improved by using propane rather than pressurized "white gas" as in the old daze.










See Stove - Mini Galley 2000 - Gimbaled - Stainless Steel* - *Sea Swing Stoves* - *Ranges & Stoves* - *Galley, Stoves & Barbeques* - *Downwind Marine Inc


----------



## dsholler (May 30, 2001)

The seacook has been discontinued I think.. I have an old forespar mini-cook, which is great in that it swings from a single point attachment, and the gimbals work really well, the downside is that it is tiny.. mine has a teapot that boils just enough water for 2 cups of tea or instant coffee.. If I were buying a new one I would probably go with the Kenyon. Butane burns much hotter than alcohol, so your coffee (soup, whatever) will be ready sooner.

A previous owner of my boat did something that I thought was rather clever. He mounted the bracket for the stove on one of the hatchboards. With the hatchboard in correctly, the stove would swing under the open companionway hatch.. but you could just reverse the hatchboard and have it in the cockpit.


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

i used a 2 burner coleman camp stove while awaiting install of my 3 burner force 10 ---works great and i use it in the galley on top of the stove i was waiting to install..lol...no problem--screw on a small propane bottle and cook until it runs out and do it again--no--you wont blow up yourself or the boat ....goood luck and happy cooking....


----------

